# Ocean Master - Now Frankenmaster



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

I couldn't quite get on my new Ocean Master. The case and dial are great, but the hands just didn't work for me.

I've never tried modding a watch before. Had a practice removing and replacing hands on an old non-working watch with an ETA 2824 movement, and found it reasonably easy.

6497 movements, being large, are supposed to be quite easy to work on. Working on a brand new Â£150 watch is another matter. It was 2 hours of sweat and toil. My hands have never shaken so much in my life. Buggered up and bent the new minute hand by accidentally using too big a tool. Good job I'd purchased 2 new sets of hands just in case.










The new hands are just about perfect for this dial, the minute hand touches the chapter ring really nicely. I think it looks much more balanced.










Now I realise how much technical skill, dexterity and patience it must take to be a watchmaker.









Hopefully it gets easier with practice.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Looking good, well done that man


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great improvement in my opinion


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

great improvement imo, if you are messing with older watches hands a bit of advise : always check first under a loop for signs of corrosion it may run but ive broken a few centre pivots on old watches trying to remove rusted hands, either that or im heavy handed







.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Good job









What hands are those from? Seiko?







They really suit the watch.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Thanks for the kind comments guys. It's a really nice feeling when you create your own one-off watch that's different from everyone else's.



hakim said:


> Good job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hakim, they are not Seikos. Don't know who manufacture these hands but they are filled with Japanese 8 hour lume.

I won't post the link to the supplier







, but, if you Google "6497 watch hands" and choose the first result...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice job Makky


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Very nice, I'm sticking to getting other people to do it for me, though, due to general inability to deal with small, fiddly tasks. I have only respect for those who DIY!


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Good looking Job

Where did you get the hands?

Bill


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

i now have an ocean master, is the other (spare) set of hands that you bent totally knackered? ,would save me having to order from the U.S if they weren't and you wanted to sell them,if im right in thinking where you got them they also have a min order amount


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

pugster said:


> i now have an ocean master, is the other (spare) set of hands that you bent totally knackered? ,would save me having to order from the U.S if they weren't and you wanted to sell them,if im right in thinking where you got them they also have a min order amount


Hi Pugster,

The spare hour hand is unused. The minute hand is marked on the plating where I've tried to straighten it. You may need to bend it a little more for it to sit parallel to the dial.

If you want them, just pm me your details and I'll post 'em, no charge.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

first off many thanks to Makky for supplying me these hands for my oceanmaster.

before










and after










i still agree i much prefer the new hands, i didnt like the large arrow hand on this model, if anything i think the min hand is a better fit as it touches the index nicely.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

A definete improvement to me. I like it







Watch suddenly looks more cohesive.


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Looking good pugster.









I'm thinking of replacing the second hand too. Either a sword style to match the hour hand, or something like a Glycine Incursore's. Having trouble finding a supplier who sells anything like that.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I quite like the original hands... heres mine...



(I think the fruits are Kumquats - the garden seems full of the things... the grass now resenbles an orange snowfall...hmmm lets not go there....)


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Kumquats! They'll make a lot of juice.

Thank goodness you didn't position the watch against your plums









This could start a whole new thread about watches that go well with fruit and veg.

How about the Tunacan/lumpy combo wrapped around a butternut squash. Or a prickly pear.

The arrow hour hand seems to work better with the orange dial methinks.

Have you seen the Ocean Master II? (same case but the hands and dial are like the old Clubmaster). Was tempted but have an RLT17 now, which is lovely.


----------

